# OT: Yao Mania goes to Beijing



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just bought my tix to take a 4 day trip to Beijing today!! Any posters here from Beijing? Recommendations for where to go/what to see??


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Why didn't you go to Houston?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I think "KunLun" of the 76er board can help u. I have only been to Beijing two times and stayed for a short time, so not so familiar with stuffs there.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Well, i'm from beijing, but been living in Houston/Austin/NYC/SF for the past 17 years, hmm what to do in beijing, gota go the night clubs, there's two pretty nice ones at the "workers stadium" traffic is getting crazy now days thou, roasted duck, that's a must, if you are just going for vacation, 4 days is pretty packed, the great wall, and places like TianAnMan, GuGoun, BeiHai (sorry for the bad pingying, forgot most of them), you gonna have a busy 4 days if you never been to beijing and want to see everything this time.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i have a feel this is gonna go down like ferris bueller's day off.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> Well, i'm from beijing, but been living in Houston/Austin/NYC/SF for the past 17 years, hmm what to do in beijing, gota go the night clubs, there's two pretty nice ones at the "workers stadium" traffic is getting crazy now days thou, roasted duck, that's a must, if you are just going for vacation, 4 days is pretty packed, the great wall, and places like TianAnMan, GuGoun, BeiHai (sorry for the bad pingying, forgot most of them), you gonna have a busy 4 days if you never been to beijing and want to see everything this time.


I thought u were from Singapore?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> Why didn't you go to Houston?


'cuz I'm on a different continent right now! And I've always wanted to see Beijing, what's that saying like "you're not a hero until you've visited the Great Wall"? :biggrin:

I'm definitely hitting the clubs there. Combined that with all that's to do during the day time, I wonder how much sleep I'm actually gonna get during this "break"...

But thx for all the input guys, will take pics to share when I return


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I thought u were from Singapore?



Singapore? must have mistaken me for someone else, never even been there before....pure Beijingnis


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> Singapore? must have mistaken me for someone else, never even been there before....pure Beijingnis


sorry, my bad


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> 'cuz I'm on a different continent right now! And I've always wanted to see Beijing, what's that saying like "you're not a hero until you've visited the Great Wall"? :biggrin:
> 
> I'm definitely hitting the clubs there. Combined that with all that's to do during the day time, I wonder how much sleep I'm actually gonna get during this "break"...
> 
> But thx for all the input guys, will take pics to share when I return


 You ain't a Rockets fan till you seen them. :biggrin:


----------



## Alohashi (Feb 21, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Just bought my tix to take a 4 day trip to Beijing today!! Any posters here from Beijing? Recommendations for where to go/what to see??


hey, I could give you many good advices.
It's very nice to hear your Beijing trip! I'm sorry, I just noticed that. hope it's not too late.
For example, I suggest you to eat Kung-Pao Chicken, it's a very normal food in China. You'd better go to Wangfujing (王府井！everybody in Beijing know this place! ) Beijing Duck！
You should go to the Great Wall, as an old saying, who do not reach the wall, is not a true man.lol :clap: 
You should also go to the Tiananmen Square (天安门广场) and the summer palace (Yiheyuan 颐和园),the Imperial Palace(Gugong,故宫).
If you have time, you can go to see some old bystreet.

too many information to tell you in a word……good luck!


----------



## roberta11 (Apr 27, 2005)

Unluckily I just saw this. I'm living in Beijing and could have given you some help.
Knowing you should be in Beijing now, I wish you enjoy your trip here.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

and I hear fried dog is good in Vietnam if you plan on visiting there as well.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm BAAACK!

Had a great trip, weather was cold but bearable, and got to see quite a bit while I was there. 

Here's some pics from the trip to share with you guys!









See a familiar face once I walk out of the airport. Check out the Hummer!









The infamous Hard Rock cafe









Jin to perform at a club I was at









Countdown to the Olympics!









Jordan immortalized









And of course, so is Yao

Interesting enough, I met a frd there and we were talking about bball over a coffee, and its true that Yao isn't necessary everyone's fav player over there - her fav player's Iverson, and seems like he's pretty popular with the girls for some reason.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm BAAACK!
> 
> Had a great trip, weather was cold but bearable, and got to see quite a bit while I was there.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! :clap: So had a great time there? I wonder which language u were speaking in Beijing? English?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Welcome back! :clap: So had a great time there? I wonder which language u were speaking in Beijing? English?


I speak mandarin alright. Had some trouble with the Beijing accent (rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!) but generally I was able to get by.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm BAAACK!
> 
> Interesting enough, I met a frd there and we were talking about bball over a coffee, and its true that Yao isn't necessary everyone's fav player over there - her fav player's Iverson, and *seems like he's pretty popular with the girls* for some reason.


seems so are you


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I speak mandarin alright. Had some trouble with the Beijing accent (rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!) but generally I was able to get by.


wow, didn't know ur mandarin were so good


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm BAAACK!
> 
> Had a great trip, weather was cold but bearable, and got to see quite a bit while I was there.
> 
> ...


lol overall, wherever you go in China, whether it be Beijing, Shanghai, Hong Kong, etc. all girls seem to find AI attractive for some reason, maybe it's his ruggedness and the cornrows. I think people over in Asia have calmed down over the Yaomaniasm, it was exciting to them for the 1st two years because he was representing the Chinese and bringing a bigger spotlight to the Chinese, but it's kind of died out. Overall Yao's still great, only will he have improvement and AI just mesmerizes fans all over.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania back in the house, very cool. Never been to China, but my asian friends been telling me to go by 2008 'cause of the olympics. nice pics you got overthere. The Jordan one looks so wired. lol. no offence. Look nice, any hot clubs, parties you had that are worth looking? thx, Yao Mania.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

deanchueng said:


> Yao Mania back in the house, very cool. Never been to China, but my asian friends been telling me to go by 2008 'cause of the olympics. nice pics you got overthere. The Jordan one looks so wired. lol. no offence. Look nice, any hot clubs, parties you had that are worth looking? thx, Yao Mania.


Yah Beijing's becoming quite a party city, quite a variety of places too depending on what kinda crowd or music you like. The pic I took of the Jin poster is in front of a club called Mix, plays very good hip hop and has a younger crowd. It was a Weds night and was still pretty packed - at 10pm!

Overall great place and I'd love to go back again.


----------

